

Ask HN: What's your IQ? - dsirijus

Many here assume inhabitantans of this particular little part of cyberspace have extremely high IQ.<p>How about some help ballparking it?
======
forktheif
The highest I ever got on an IQ test is 134, and the lowest is 86.

I got a couple of others around 120.

So, take your pick.

------
arethuza
Do you want that in metric or Imperial intelligence units?

------
mcv
Like many others here, I don't put much stock in IQ values. It's a trainable
skill, and it depends a lot on what kind of test you do. IQ tests have also
been proven to be strongly culture-related.

But for what it's worth, when I was young, I scored 136 in a test from some
booklet that I didn't finish, and much later I scored 139 on the test from
"The National IQ Test" on Dutch TV (which had 140 or 142 as a maximum score).
I've never really done a "proper" IQ test, or if I have, my parents didn't
share the results.

I guess it's safe to say I'm fairly smart, but I don't think I'm noticeably
smarter than my friends or family. Maybe they also score in the 130-140 range.

------
Joeboy
163 using whatever test Mensa used in the UK in the early '90s. I have always
assumed they were incentivized to ensure as many people as possible got high
scores. I'm not particularly smart and only took the test as I was feeling
intellectually insecure at the time.

~~~
NovaS1X
>I'm not particularly smart and only took the test as I was feeling
intellectually insecure at the time.

How did you deal with this? I've been very insecure about my intelligence over
the last year or so, even though everyone tells me I'm very smart and I do
happen to pick things up quite quickly. I just can't see myself as the person
they say I am in relation to where I am in my life, I feel like I should be
doing something important if I am truly intelligent.

It's starting to affect my relations with people and my relationship with
myself as I overcompensate more and more and have become far more competitive.

~~~
eru
As always, talk to your Doctor (or psychatrist).

Some general hints for almost all mood and mind problems: are you getting the
right amount of sleep? Are you exercising? How about your diet? (Are you
getting laid enough?)

Getting those things right doesn't help directly, but they make it so much
easier to cope with whatever life throws at you.

Also, forget about intelligence, and start creating.

------
eru
That question is not very helpful without specifying which test you took, and
in which country. (And whether you practiced..)

~~~
arethuza
"And whether you practiced"

My oldest sister (17 years older than me) did psychology at University and
specialized in child psychology and education at post-grad level. Guess who
was experimental subject #1 for her?

By my teens I had seen every possible "intelligence" test you could imagine
and could do them in my sleep. Fortunately nobody (other than members of
Mensa) seems to take IQ tests very seriously in the UK....

~~~
eru
And UK's mensa is kind-of a joke, if I remember right. The German mensa is
somewhat more worth joining.

------
lowglow
I'd say high 800s. I'm sure someone could back me up on this.

~~~
toonbit
can vouch, my IQ is around -1600ºC

~~~
davidw
How much is that in football fields?

~~~
arethuza
What kind of football though?

------
Morphling
Never taken actual IQ test, did one on the Mensa's website once and all it
said was that I should consider taking the actual test, but I'm pretty sure
that's just marketing thing.

The truth is that I'm too lazy and cheap to take part in actual IQ test. Plus
I'm kind a afraid that I'd find out that I'm just an average Joe or maybe
below the average intelligence as that's the only positive trait I (appear to)
have. Maybe if I started to take care of my body and got fit I could muster
the courage to find out just how dumb I am when I at least was healthy
otherwise...

Just my random thoughts.

~~~
eru
Checkout [http://reddit.com/r/fitness](http://reddit.com/r/fitness)

------
devonbarrett
136 - Cattell III B - UK - No practice, at age 15.

------
john_sp92
I've never taken a standard test like that of Mensa, but the ones I've taken
over the last 5-6 years have scores in the range 138 to 145, but I don't think
it's a good indicator of overall brain capacity. Maybe just a level of your
Logical ability.

------
bane
Probably better as an anonymous poll. Lots of people with high-IQs are rather
shy about it.

~~~
hkmurakami
Mine's not even that high and I'd rather not blurt it out in public, so I
completely agree.

------
iterationx
We just fake it by being negative about everything.

------
DanBC
I'd really like to see interviews with people who've been grouped by IQ.

The interviews would all use the same questions.

------
talles
Idk/idc.

I always thought that IQ tests are silly.

------
joeldidit
135, Stanford Binet, USA, 12 years old.

------
njpatel
I can urinate much higher than you can.

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
My dad is bigger than your dad.

------
rys
Helicopter.

------
philipb
somewhere around 850g.

------
yread
25cm

